# Audi 200tq idle problems...



## drunk_monkey (Apr 28, 2004)

So ever since I've had this car (about 6 months now) it will sometimes stall after shifting into neutral (when decelerating and coming to a stop). This I could live with. But now (since it's been really cold out), once I start it up it will shut off if I don't continue giving it gas. As soon as I take my foot off the gas pedal it goes the whole way down without even trying to idle. After it warms up I can usually get it to idle but it's pretty rough.

I sprayed in some throttle body cleaner and that helped a little bit. And just last night I took out the idle control valve and cleaned it as best as I could. That didn't seem to make a difference. I really don't know much about cars and really don't want to pay an arm and a leg to take it somewhere so any help would be appreciated.

Thanks :beer:


----------



## astronuts (Sep 12, 2010)

*Audi 200 idle problems*

Sir,

I recently had similar sounding problems with my 1990 Audi 200 Quattro wagon (10 valve, engine code MC) and after about a year of driving it around like that (always having to keep my foot on the gas at idle) I finally broke down and took it to my mechanic. He said that vacuum is absolutely critical with these cars, that the metered air delivery system has got to be TIGHT. In my case, there were several problems related to this. One of the hoses that connects to the intake air boot had a hole in it the size of a quarter, another one of the hoses was torn around 75% of its circumference, and the air intake boot itself was torn in two places. The result of all this, according to him, is that when the car is idling, the vacuum pressure that should be there was not, so the air flow sensor plate in the air cleaner housing would not be drawn back up to the position it should be if there was good vacuum. He was not able to find a new replacement air intake boot so he had to glue the thing back together and gingerly put it back on and then carefully clamp it in place so as not to disturb the glued portions. The car basically runs fine now, it only cuts out every once a while instead of every time you take your foot off the gas and put the car in neutral.

Hope this helps,
Eric


----------



## drunk_monkey (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks for the info...i think i'm going to take it to my mechanic after the new year to see what they find.


----------

